# Tổng hợp những cách chữa khỏi bệnh sởi nhanh nhất bằng phương pháp dân gian



## thuhoai (7/10/18)

*Nếu thấy trán âm ấm hoặc sốt cao, có mụn lờ mờ dưới da, da mắt, da trán, dái tai man mát thì đó là dấu hiệu sắp mọc sởi. Với tổng hợp những cách chữa khỏi bệnh sởi nhanh nhất bằng phương pháp dân gian này từ chúng tôi bạn có thể tự điều trị bệnh sởi cho con tại nhà. Khám phá ngay:*

*1. Lá hoa nhài hoặc nấm hương*
Lấy 5 – 6 lá cây hoa nhài hoặc 1 cái nấm hương cho vào một chén nước, đun sôi thật kỹ, để nguội bớt rồi cho con uống. Trong khi mới lên sởi một hai ngày đầu, nếu trẻ có tiêu chảy mỗi ngày uống 3-4 lần cũng không ngại, khi sởi mọc sẽ bớt tiêu chảy.

_

_
_Lá hoa nhài chữa bệnh sởi_
​*2. Lá diếp cá hoặc lá cúc mốc*
Khi sởi mọc được hai tới ba ngày mà trẻ vẫn ho nhiều, có khi ho khản cả tiếng thì mẹ nên lấy độ 10 lá diếp cá hoặc độ 20 lá cúc mốc, rửa sạch bằng nước muối, giã nhừ, vắt lấy nước cốt cho uống từng thìa nhỏ, uống dần dần.

*3. Củ sắn dây + cánh bèo cái + kinh giới*
Lấy một miếng củ sắn dây to bằng hai bao diêm (gọt vỏ thái mỏng), cánh bèo cái lấy độ năm cây (vặt bỏ rễ), kinh giới 10 ngọn (khô hoặc tươi, nếu có hoa càng tốt). Cho cả ba thứ trên vào nửa bát nước, đun sôi kỹ, gạn ra còn âm ấm cho trẻ uống rồi đắp chăn cho kín gió. Đây là lượng thuốc của các cháu 1-3 tuổi. Nếu trẻ lớn hơn thì tăng số lượng lên gấp hai. Nếu dưới 1 tuổi thì chỉ cho uống một nửa số lượng trên. Mỗi ngày sắc một thang cho uống. Uống hai ngày liền, sởi mọc ra đều thì thôi.

*4. Hạt tía tô + sắn dây + kinh giới + mạch môn + cam thảo*
Chuẩn bị: Hạt lá tía tô 30 g; sắn dây 25 g; kinh giới, mạch môn mỗi thứ 20 g; cam thảo 5 g. Tất cả sấy khô rồi tán bột mịn đóng gói 3 g. Trẻ em 1 tuổi uống ngày hai gói, 3 tuổi uống ngày 4 gói, 5 tuổi uống ngày 6 gói.

Cách dùng: Hãm thuốc với nước sôi lọc trong hoặc uống cả bã. Thuốc chỉ dùng trong 3 ngày, chỉ uống giai đoạn đầu, khi sởi đã mọc đều. Trẻ bị tiêu chảy không nên uống.

*5. Lá mùi già*
Trường hợp có mụn sởi lờ mờ đã vài ngày nhưng không mọc rõ ra ngoài, có thể dùng 1 nắm lá mùi già, cho vào đun sôi kỹ với 2 bát nước rồi để cho âm ấm, lấy khăn mặt sạch thấm nước đun lá mùi lau cho người bệnh từ đầu đến chân. Hoặc lấy 1 nắm mùi già đun sôi với 1 chén rượu, để nguội rồi phun từ cổ tới lưng bụng và chân (tránh đầu, mặt), phun xong ủ ấm cho ra mồ hôi rồi cho uống những vị thuốc như trên. Tuy nhiên chỉ nên uống khoảng 2 – 3 thang, khi sởi đã mọc rõ rồi thì thôi.

_

_
_Tổng hợp những cách chữa khỏi bệnh sởi nhanh nhất bằng phương pháp dân gian_​
*6. Mía lau*
Mía lau rất tốt cho trẻ em bị sởi, phát sốt, làm thương tổn đến tân dịch, khát nước, tâm phiền, nôn ói, ho do phổi khô ráo, đại tiện táo kết, hầu họng sưng đau. Mía lau nấu củ năng, hạt sen rất có ích cho trẻ em bị sởi, ban không phát được, sốt cao, mất ngủ, người bứt rứt, khát nước.

Dùng thân rễ lau tươi 30-50g, phối hợp với củ cải đường tươi 120g, hành lá 7 cây, quả trám xanh 7 quả, nấu với 1 lít nước, sôi khoảng 15 phút, lọc lấy nước chia uống 2-3 lần trong ngày.

*Trẻ bị sởi nên ăn gì để trẻ nhanh khỏi bệnh ?*
Khi trẻ bị sởi ba mẹ nên cho trẻ ăn những thứ dễ tiêu hóa như cháo đường, canh rau ngót nấu cá trê hoặc cá rô, không nên cho ăn nhiều thịt, nếu ăn thịt chỉ nên cho ăn thịt nạc, tránh cho ăn đồ nhiều dầu mỡ và không nên cho trẻ ăn quá no.

Ngoài ra mẹ có thể bổ sung 3 thức uống hỗ trợ điều trị sởi như sau:

Dùng củ năng 200g, củ sen tươi 200g, trái lê 200g. Tất cả rửa thật sạch, xắt lát rồi ép lấy nước, lọc qua vải sạch, hòa với 15ml mật ong để uống. Dùng uống để phòng chống một số bệnh như viêm đường tiết niệu, viêm họng, viêm phế quản, trĩ, sốt cao mất nước…
Trường hợp bệnh nhiễm trùng có sốt cao, khát nước nhưng không có mồ hôi: Dùng củ năng 200g, lê 1 trái, rễ lau 100g, củ cải đường 50g, củ sen tươi 100g. Tất cả rửa thật sạch, ép lấy nước uống để hỗ trợ trị liệu có hiệu quả.
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

